# 3.6 diff



## keener725 (Oct 12, 2009)

i need a 3.6 geared doff to a 07 700efi artic cat, 901-496-3253 if you can help me


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

Check ebay. I seen one on there the other day. I think it was a front though, all you would have to do is swap side covers and nose cones.


----------

